# AKNeal's simple setup



## AKNeal (Mar 5, 2010)

It's not much, but it suites my family's needs. I have a very small portion of my basement(aprox. 15' x 15') for viewing movies and playing video games.

PJ: Epson S3(cieling mounted)
Screen: home built 113" unpainted BOC(thus far)
Audio: Logitech X540(don't laugh too hard, it sounds great)
Video input: Xbox 360/Laptop

Since I'm in the basement, I have no problem with embeint light(except that of the PJ). I plan to upgrade to a Blu-Ray player eventually. But then I fear I will have to upgrade my whole system. My PJ in not very hi-def, so the DVD quality is fine. I'll have to get some pics up. Like I said, it's simple, but it works.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

AKNeal said:


> It's not much, but it suites my family's needs. I have a very small portion of my basement(aprox. 15' x 15') for viewing movies and playing video games.
> 
> PJ: Epson S3(cieling mounted)
> Screen: home built 113" unpainted BOC(thus far)
> ...


I'd take it a step at a time. Blu-Ray's tend to have superior video transfers and even downconverted look superior to most DVDs.


----------

